# Carplan No1 Super Gloss



## arpuc

Seen some decent reviews on this stuff so decided to give it a go as it was only £7.50. Impressive shine, will be interesting to see how long it lasts.


----------



## sussexbythesea

Nice finish for the price 8)

I see they suggest it lasts up to 12 months but at that price it probably doesn't matter if it doesn't :roll:


----------



## Allspeed

Is this a wax or a silicone gloss like Armour All? I've had trouble with that, first use seemed ok, but after that a pig to get the product buffed.


----------



## Allspeed

Looking into it some more, it must be a different product to the Armour all Gloss, the bumf on the packet says ok for plastic and glass as well. I'm off out for a bottle


----------



## Delta4

It'll last 12 months if used once a month :lol: don't believe the hype


----------



## arpuc

This is more like a sealant, I've read quite a bit where people have mixed it with other detailing spray so plan to give it a go mixing it with sonax bsd


----------



## Allspeed

Well what's it like? Worth buying to add to the ever increasing car cleaning arsenal ?
:roll:


----------



## Gas TT

Ok I bought some and have used it on 2 of the family cars - my usual test run before I go anywhere near my phantom black TT!

So here are my findings:

First car metallic black Hyundai i10. ( wife's car)

I found it easy to apply but found the result a bit smeary resulting in rainbow type effects.
These came off with rapid detailer though and did give a very water repellent finish

Second Car pinky red ( glam coral) Fiat 500 (daughter's car)

Decided to try a different approach- this time I did one panel at a time as follows:
1. Make sure panel is wet
2. Spray on
3. Wipe with first microfibre cloth
4. Buff with second microfibres cloth

This gave excellent results- same repellency but no deposits or smears- obviously this may in part be due to the more forgiving colour of the Fiat!

I will try it at some point on my TT but, as an aside, my current favourite sealants for my TT are:

1. Carpro Hydrlite 2 which you spray on a wet panel and hose off then wipe with a towel
2. Poor boys EX-P which is a more conventional sealant that you apply to dry panels

Hope this helps


----------



## Allspeed

Sounds a Flaff, also not keen on using it on a wet car


----------



## Gas TT

I guess it depends on what you consider a faff really.

I've just done my Ibis White A3 Sportback using the "wet panel" approach and it's taken me literally 10 minutes to do the whole car. It seems to look pretty good too!

You can put it on dry panels and wipe off - I just found it more difficult to get a good finish on a black car without more post application detail spray. It probably would be fine on a more forgiving colour.

For a really easy sealant I'd recommend Carpro Hydrolite 2 which you just spray onto a wet panel, jet wash off then wipe off any excess water.

Used this on my black TT and seems easy to use and gives good water repellency and makes future washes seem easier. However it is about 20 quid a bottle when you factor in postage so nearly 3 times the price of the Carplan stuff.


----------



## arpuc

Still a nice glossy shine going on which is good considering its overdue a wash. Dust does tend to sit on the paint more than I would like though.


----------



## sussexbythesea

On sale in Sainsburys at only £4.50 if anybody else fancies giving it a go :!:


----------



## Gas TT

That's a Bargain!

Bought mine for £8 from Wilco.

Used on 3 cars so far and only used half the bottle

Used it on my daughter's Fiat 500 about 7 weeks ago which, unsurprisingly, she hasn't cleaned since,and it is still beading when it rains.

So at £8, and even more so £4.50, it seems good value to me


----------

